# Have You Ever Met A Celebrity?



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you met a celebrity? When and where? Do you have a picture?


Unfortunately I haven't met too many famous people....but I met Ginuwine! (Does that count?)









I met him back in February when he was performing at a club for Valentine's Day. I just so happened to be right next to the stage before he came on. I didn't know that was where he was going to perform and then him and his bodyguards passed me and stopped because the stage was blocked. I reached under his bodyguard and started tugging on his sleeve to make him turn around. He did! And he grabbed me to take a pic with him! It would have been a good pic if my friend hadn't decided to jump into the pic. She ended upcovering half my face w/ her forehead. Whenever we talk about it I still get upset! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, oh, six degrees of separation! Because I met Mike Patton, who covered Ginuwine. Mockingly, but that's beside the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was awesome. And scares easily for a guy who once poured a bottle of a stranger's piss over his head. But I still love him. I mean, he's friends with Danny DeVito. How can you not love a guy who's friends with Danny DeVito?






<3


----------



## nibjet (Sep 24, 2008)

aahh! I am so jealous.  Mike Patton is amazing.

I've met a lot of music celebrities because I used to work at a concert venue, but the only one that counted for me was Andrew W.K.  Nicest guy ever.  He stayed so late signing things and talking to people that the owner threw him out, and he stayed another hour in the parking lot just talking to people!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

I met Eminem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think that's about it though..


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

I've met Robert Duvall:
http://nymag.com/images/2/daily/ente...duvall_lgl.jpg

And Lynda Carter, A.K.A Superwoman!
http://gravyandbiscuits.com/wp-conte...er-posters.jpg

Because of my 2nd job, a lot of famous and rich folks come there. I have talked to both Diane Sawyer and Charlie Gibson from Good Morning America on the phone while they booked reservations. Everyone I've met so far is REALLY nice and down to earth. Hilary Swank visited our restaurant a few years ago, she just dropped in on a whim with her ex, Chad Lowe. Everyone was in awe, she is so much prettier in person and is very down to earth.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 24, 2008)

I met Tim Glomb and Ryan Dunn from viva la bam ha but that is all.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 24, 2008)

I met Billy Corgan after his solo show in St. Louis in 2005. I had taken a flight from Munich, landed in Charlotte and drove 13 hours to St. Louis just for that show. I stuttered and blushed like an idiot. I replay that moment in my head a lot and think about the million and one things I could have/should have done different. He signed my copy of TheFutureEmbrace and I told him that I met my hubby because of him. He flashed a smile and I melted a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the best days EVER!!!!!


----------



## Malena (Sep 24, 2008)

The only celeb I met (so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is Evan Dando, the lead singer of my favourite band ever: The Lemonheads.






I met him after a concert in my town & he signed a poster of him for me. We only talked one minute or so. 
I had such a crush on him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn´t have mind to screw him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But my then-BF was with me (after all, he was the one who told me "Hey, the guy you´re into stands right over there!" I didn´t even see him...how silly!) so I didn´t even have the chance to find out if Evan was interested


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I met plenty of bands from going to shows and uhh William Hung..lol very nice guy


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 24, 2008)

I met Robin Williams, when he was in Oregon he came into the pet store where I worked a few times.  Totally kick ass guy!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 24, 2008)

I saw (does see count?) Lauri from the Rasmus at Schiphol airport (the Netherlands) once..

I saw Frankie Muniz during Edmonton Indy (I didn't realize it was him actually, lol)

I met lots of footballers (I don't know if you count them as celebrities? they are not well known anyways) because my husband used to work for NFL Europe.. 

That's about it..


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 24, 2008)

Not a Celebrity but a important public figure : 

When I was young I went to Visit my Cousin a Doctor in Atlanta. He was treating Corretta Scott King. That was a huge deal for me and my 2nd grade self... you only learn about so many people when your young and Dr. martin Luther King Jr. is one of them.


I missed getting a private tour of the White House and meeting the president by like 20 mins. In 2006. We had a friend that was a Secret Service agent on Presidential Detail.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 24, 2008)

I had lunch with Catherine Zeta Jones and David Jason! 

Loooong before CZJ was Hollywood material she was in a tv series here called The Darling Buds of May which was filmed in my village, so I had lunch and cream teas with her! 

Other than that... Jesse Lacey from Brand New pretty much made my life haha. 

My mum got harassed by Richard Burton when she was at university in London, and she also went to school with the guys from Slade (the band who sings OHH I WISH IT COULD BE CHRIIISTMAS EEEEVERYDAAAY!) lol.


----------



## PuterChick (Sep 24, 2008)

I met Chris Isaak on a flight from L.A. to S.F.  I had a business trip where I flew from SF down to LA and back in one day, he was sitting in coach.  He was a hunka hunka of burnin love!!!

Also met Danny Glover on a trip I took from Oakland to Phoenix, on the trip back had a layover in L.A. and he got on and sat next to me!  Nice man, very reserved.

Also at the airport in Albuquerque, N.M., Anjelica Huston, while waiting for my flight to Oakland, she came and sat down waiting for the flight to board.  Very nice woman, easy to talk to.....

I guess airports and famous folks are a thing for me!!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 24, 2008)

I met Bob Denver at BWI airport over ten years ago.  Very nice guy!  He was showing me pictures of his grandkids, who were around my age at the time (I was 12 or 13 then), and also showing off pictures of some huge fish he caught.  My step-dad sat next to him on the plane!

Other than Bob Denver....let's see, the guys from Blink 182, Gavin Rossdale (soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hot in-person), Good Charlotte (not sure if they count though since I was good friends with Benji and Joel long before they got signed), and a bunch of baseball players, mostly Yankees, Red Sox, and Orioles players.  Oh, and a couple Baltimore Ravens players.  Most of the O's and Ravens guys were shocked I knew who they were, because I'm a girl and it's tough to recognize the guys (especially the baseball players) without their hats/helmets.  Can't forget Michael Phelps too!  I worked as a substitute teacher many years ago and subbed for a teacher at the high school he went to.  Tall, goofy-looking, and ridiculously full of himself is how I'd describe that kid.  Ah well, some girls like that!

I don't work at the restaurant anymore where I met just about all of those people!  That was the only perk of working in that restaurant.


----------



## concertina (Sep 25, 2008)

I met Elijah Wood back during SXSW in 2005 at a local vintage store. He was incredibly nice, smelled fucking *amazing* and seemed to be a bit hung-over. 

Which is understandable...considering it was SXSW.


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 25, 2008)

meeting ginuwine definitely counts, lol.

i met hulk hogan!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 25, 2008)

I've met a ton actually... Here we go:

1. Ryan Seacrest
2. Ashton Kutcher
3. Peter Gallagar (sp?)
4. Bernie Mac, he was a really really awesome guy.
5. The mom from that 70's Show
6. Eliza Dushku (sp again?) from Bring it on
^^^ they were all at a hotel where my bff from hs' dad was head of security for some Fox season preview thing... They were all really really awesome, Ashton didn't say two words but he did stop to give my friends and I autographs as soon as he saw that we weren't paparazzi. I know there were more people there, but I forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

THENNNN:::
1. Ken from the Starting Line (i died)
2. The All American Rejects ( i died bigtime)
3. Mica from Hawthorn Heights 
4. Gym Class heroes before they were gch, just kind of hanging out at some show.
-Travis Barker<3. love him. 
 
Ken was kind of quiet... AAR was awesome, Tyson checked out my boobs. Loved it.

-Rev Run's daughters
-& I did some lady's makeup.... She was spending hundreds of dollars (5 of these, 3 of these, oh you like that- 10 of those then)...Before she left her friend told me to google her, she's famous in China.. Like famous famous.
- My step-mom's brother works with Derek Jeter's step brothers... She and my dad hang out with Derek Jeter's family a few times a year, he's usually never there but his parents always are =). 

I know there's more than that but I completly can't remember right now.

edit--oh, and bobby and ryan from a shot at love with tila tequila..
edit again-- wanda sykes.
again, John Stewart a couple times. like knew him personally...he's a nice guy.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow you guys have met some real famous people.  I've met some canadian celebrities. Though The only super famous person I've met that I am pretty sure would be known by most, is Queen Elizabeth the IInd she was doing a tour of canada. I got prepped on proper etiquette like how to properly courtsey, how to address her etc etc  I was super nervous!  Not like we had an actual conversation beyond greetings and ceremony but it was super cool!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I met Elijah Wood back during SXSW in 2005 at a local vintage store. He was incredibly nice, smelled fucking *amazing* and seemed to be a bit hung-over. 

Which is understandable...considering it was SXSW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, I'm jealous! I love him and have never heard of anyone having anything but pleasant encounters with him. Unless you count Jared Leto. Which... I don't. Ever.


----------



## miss_dre (Sep 25, 2008)

I met Jully Black once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She is a Canadian singer.
I actually sold her panties and pyjamas! She came into my work one day (La Senza) stating that her luggage was lost on the way to ottawa, so she needed some essentials. Although she mas mad about her luggage, she was still very nice and friendly!

Hmm.. who else... Oh! The All American Rejects, Good Charlotte, Ill Scarlett, and Simple Plan. All after concerts.

And this passed summer one of my best friends worked at the BluesFest and hooked me up with VIP, so I got to meet Fergie, Snoop Dogg, Akon, Sean Kingston and Wyclef Jean after each of their shows that week.


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 25, 2008)

I met Wesley Snipes and his entourage at a dance club in Vancouver. I guess he was doing a movie there and they had a party for people in the industry. A few weeks later he invites me and my gfs to his penthouse party where he showed me how to use his total body gym equipment haha...and i embarassed myself trying to do the salsa with him. He was pretty cool...too bad about the tax evasion shit he got into shortly after that.

He is way shorter in person than I thought!!


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh Wesley Snipes must just have LOVED you Temptasia!!! You're so pretty!!!
Did you know he only likes asian women??


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 25, 2008)

I met Richie Rich and Traver Rains backstage at the Macys Passport. ill post pic laters


----------



## aziajs (Sep 25, 2008)

Robin Thicke.  He performed at the apple store a couple of years ago and I got a pic with him and his autograph.


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chenilecee* 

 
_Oh Wesley Snipes must just have LOVED you Temptasia!!! You're so pretty!!!
Did you know he only likes asian women??_

 
I did not know much about him...but I figured after awhile he likes the company of asian people. He had lots of asian friends in Vancouver. He wasn't being creepy around me, but I know he's got a Korean wife.


----------



## _abby (Sep 25, 2008)

I was on Wild n' Crazy Kids back in the mid 90s! The hosts were famous back then... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, I met T.R. Knight (George on Grey's Anatomy) back before he was famous and still doing plays at the Guthrie. Super dooper nice guy.

And I talked to Kathy Griffin on the phone when I worked at a call center! That's the same as "meeting."


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_abby* 

 
_I was on Wild n' Crazy Kids back in the mid 90s! The hosts were famous back then... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my gosh, my inner 10 year old is jealous! LOL... I was dying to go on that show when it was on Nickelodeon. hahaha, it looked like so much fun!


----------



## jjorgense (Sep 25, 2008)

I met the New Kid's Donnie Wahlberg in Seattle... he was very sweet, he invited myself and a friend to an afterparty. His manager was a complete douche bag....he wanted me to come "back to his room." I informed him I wasn't a groupie. I also met Glen Campbell in Phoenix right after his DUI incident. He came into the office where I worked for his hurt hand.


----------



## Divinity (Sep 25, 2008)

I met Christina Aguilara when her tour came through Denver in 2003.  Wouldn't call it a formal intro either.  She came into the club downtown where I stripped.  The manager came back to the dressing room freaking out and freaked me out by grabbing me and telling me to be my best and get onstage - the stage she was sitting at with her posse.  I am so outgoing, but the three songs I was onstage seemed to last three hours and I was just a nervous wreck.  This was her Dirrty Tour for frick's sake!  How could I compare?!  So I didn't go up to anyone that put anything on the table and just prayed for it to be over.  Horrible...


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_abby* 

 
_I was on Wild n' Crazy Kids back in the mid 90s! The hosts were famous back then... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, I met T.R. Knight (George on Grey's Anatomy) back before he was famous and still doing plays at the Guthrie. Super dooper nice guy.

And I talked to Kathy Griffin on the phone when I worked at a call center! That's the same as "meeting." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
alright, you were on wild&crazy kids+ met kathy griffin... AND met T.R. knight. i am so jealous.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 26, 2008)

Considering that I'm shy and not very social, I've met quite a few.. sometimes multiple times and have hung out with, some I'm friends of their family, or vice versa. I'd be here all night with accompanying stories, so I'll just say there names and a quick assessment of the experience.


Queen Latifah ( Always nice and down to Earth)

Redman (crazy and funny as hell)

The Fugees ( all cool... haven't seen/talked to Lauryn Hill since she had her uhhh...sabbatical)

The Roots ( all cool, one member is particularly generous and I love him to death.)

Della Reese ( very sweet!)

Steve Harvey ( was a jerk!)

Macy Gray ( hella nice and funny)

Common ( I plead the fifth)

Kindred The Family Soul ( soooooooooooo cool)

Jazzyfatnastees ( see above)

Jaguar Wright ( crazy as hell and a good partner to play Spades with)

Jill Scott ( Very nice, and fun to be around)

T.K. Carter ( cool as hell)

Dave Chappelle ( I don't even need to say dude is hilarious)

India.Arie ( she has been nice to me, but she has a rep of being kinda nasty sometimes)

Anthony David ( hella cool)

Joi ( My extra cool sexy and talented girl-crush. Can I just say that Big Gipp is an idiot for messing up his marriage with her?)

Erykah Badu ( friendly and nice)

Anthony Hamilton ( SO chill and nice)

Pharoahe Monch (cool)

Tyra Banks ( she is so crazy, funny{because she's crazy as hell} and generous.)


A handful of NFL players ( one is an old friend), and more NBA players whose names I care to remember, or that anyone here would give a crap about, LOL

I know I'm forgetting someone, but my experiences have been overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Considering that I'm shy and not very social, I've met quite a few.. sometimes multiple times and have hung out with, some I'm friends of their family, or vice versa. I'd be here all night with accompanying stories, so I'll just say there names and a quick assessment of the experience.


Queen Latifah ( Always nice and down to Earth)

Redman (crazy and funny as hell)

The Fugees ( all cool... haven't seen/talked to Lauryn Hill since she had her uhhh...sabbatical)

The Roots ( all cool, one member is particularly generous and I love him to death.)

Della Reese ( very sweet!)

Steve Harvey ( was a jerk!)

Macy Gray ( hella nice and funny)

Common ( I plead the fifth)

Kindred The Family Soul ( soooooooooooo cool)

Jazzyfatnastees ( see above)

Jaguar Wright ( crazy as hell and a good partner to play Spades with)

Jill Scott ( Very nice, and fun to be around)

T.K. Carter ( cool as hell)

Dave Chappelle ( I don't even need to say dude is hilarious)

India.Arie ( she has been nice to me, but she has a rep of being kinda nasty sometimes)

Anthony David ( hella cool)

Joi ( My extra cool sexy and talented girl-crush. Can I just say that Big Gipp is an idiot for messing up his marriage with her?)

Erykah Badu ( friendly and nice)

Anthony Hamilton ( SO chill and nice)

Pharoahe Monch (cool)

Tyra Banks ( she is so crazy, funny{because she's crazy as hell} and generous.)


A handful of NFL players ( one is an old friend), and more NBA players whose names I care to remember, or that anyone here would give a crap about, LOL

I know I'm forgetting someone, but my experiences have been overwhelmingly positive.

_

 
okay - you've met like all my favourite people ever. how? lol


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 26, 2008)

I met Mariah Carey --- she was the only celeb I ever really cared to meet and when I met her I felt complete <3 haha


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 26, 2008)

I met quite a few people who are 'celebs' under varying circumstances sometimes as a friend, sometimes as a fan, but probably one of the only ones who is universally known was Kelly Clarkson. Also the one I'm most proud of meeting of course! She was SO lovely, bless her heart. Honestly had a fantastic time in her company - she had a really great sense of humour too.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 26, 2008)

Nicole Richie at LAX (airport not the club) a few years ago, she was really small, and that was back when she was supposedly "chubby"

Will Sasso from Mad TV at a hotel in Carlsbad where we were having our family reunion this summer, my BIL's took a pic with him

A player from the Broncos, I forgot his name but we met him at Applebee's during our lunch break, bought us lunch and he started hooking up with my friend for a while then she found out he had a wife...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that was the end of that.

Usher in Las Vegas a few years ago, he was in the car next to us waiting to turn and he rolled down the window and we said hi.

I think there is someone else but I can't remember right now.


----------



## Willa (Sep 26, 2008)

I met N Sync twice
They came to Montreal when they were'nt very popular so I got to talk with them. Justin was already very snob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but Chris and JC were fantastic.

98 Degrees, twice too. Somewhat the same story than N Sync, but they were all very nice. Nick was super duper cute and sweet.

The Spice Girls, before the big mania. They were all sweet except Mel B and Gerry. Victoria was soooo nice!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_The Spice Girls, before the big mania. They were all sweet except Mel B and Gerry. Victoria was soooo nice!_

 
The shade of green on my face right now is not make-up. You're so lucky!


----------



## Jennybella (Sep 26, 2008)

I met:
-The Gotti Boys and hung out with them at clubs a few times
-Mia Farrow at the bank and i didnt know who she was
-Scotty Pippen when he walked right into DH on 5th ave
-Sal the stockbroker from Howard Stern
-this girl from Ghostwriter


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 26, 2008)

I have met a lot of celebs. All very nice & down to earth. They're human just like us but just with a lot more $$$$


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh and I know Tommy Burleson. He's from my hometown and still lives in the county. He was big back in the day. I graduated with his oldest son Robert and had a crush on him like none other until I realized he's a douche. Tommy is super sweet and crazy tall and his wife is like half his size and the cutest little thing ever. 

Tommy Burleson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 26, 2008)

I havent met much, i met NSYNC back stage at a concert in honolulu in 1998 the only nice guy to me was chris and joey.  

I met craig something you know the new james bond?? I saw him at the mall and god damn hes TALL AND HUGE~~ and very fashionable xD

I met david beckham when he came to hawaii one year ago.. I heard he would be working with a bunch of kids playing soccer with them, so i took my daughter and went to the soccer field.... and holy ---- hes hot!!!!!!!

I saw a bunch of other celebrities b/c of concerts and what not, but i never personally met them


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 27, 2008)

I worked at a couple hotels, one in the middle of Times Square, so I checked  a few celebs into rooms a lot or had interactions of that sort with:

Donnie Osmond - he stayed at my hotel for like 4 months and we became buds, he even gave me amazing tickets to see him play Gaston in Beauty and the Beast on broadway.

Marie Osmond - really small in real life, she is absolutely tiny!! but more reserved than her brother.

Michael Lohan - in Utah of all places! He was looking for Lindsay who was supposed to be coming to my hotel (her lawyer and publicist were staying there to visit her in rehab or something). I helped him try to contact them and then he left.

Lindsay and Dina Lohan - didn't really meet them but saw them shopping at Nordys in Orem, Utah which is a totally obscure place in this world lol. So it was big news to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lily Tomlin

Tony Parker

Rihanna 

Taylor Hicks 

Nick Lachey

Nelly Furtado 

and a ton of c list stars if some of the ones I mentioned aren't already on that list! hehe.


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I havent met much, i met NSYNC back stage at a concert in honolulu in 1998 the only nice guy to me was chris and joey.  _

 
I would have given my right arm to meet them! Of course I'm left-handed so right arm isn't even a big deal. lol jk. But i was *this* close to meeting them in 2000 when they came to NY for the release of their album and I missed it b/c my cell phone wasn't turned on and i missed a very important phone call from my connection, thus when I got home and heard the message, I was like dammit!! lol. Oh well, 8 years later I'm not over that stupid mistake, but definitely over Nsync. But if they made a comeback I might not be over them.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

Not really anyone...

My dad has met Catherine Zeta-Jones and Michael Douglas through business, lol... he jokes around like, "Oh yeah, I was hanging out with Mike & Cathy..."
Apparently she is really nice & beautiful in person.  I've never met them though...

I kinda met Alonzo Bodden (Last Comic Standing) and Jo Koy (another comedian). Also Finesse Mitchell.

lmao, when I was a kid, my summer camp got to meet Jaleel White (Urkel). But I didn't go to camp that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh! I did meet all the guys from Styles of Beyond (They collaborated with Mike Shinoda to form Fort Minor) at Projekt Revolution last year. I have a pic & autographs.

ummm I think I met some of the cast members from Young & the Restless & Samuel L. Jackson when I was a kid. They were here for a golf tournament. I don't really remember much about them though...


----------



## aziajs (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Common ( I plead the fifth)_

 
Now, I must know!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Now, I must know!_

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5nQePE6u2U


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

River Phoenix
Joaquin Phoenix - when he was known as Leaf (The Phoenix's lived in my hometown)
William H. Macy and Felicity Huffman
Stacy and Clinton from What Not To Wear
Isaac Mizrahi - seriously we would make the cutest couple
John Waters
Marily Manson - played pool with them and danced with his then GF at a bar in New Orleans before they were well known
Sister Hazel - long story
Morrissey - rushed the stage and got a hug from him. Awwww
Woody Harrelson and Michael J Fox - came to my high school Homecoming
Todd Galpin from The Hiss - used to acquaintances and I was in love with him
B52s - at a private meet and greet. They were all stuck up except Kate Pearson


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ 
Other than that... Jesse Lacey from Brand New pretty much made my life haha._

 
Brand New is one of my favorite bands!!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 28, 2008)

A really loooong time ago I was at a Keyshia Cole concert in San Francisco and Robin Thicke was opening for her.  While we were in line outside for them to open the door, Robin Thicke came in and everyone went all crazy and was taking pictures with him and he was really nice.  But the whole time my friend and I were like "who is this little white guy?  why does everyone want to take a picture with him?!" haha... This was before he got really popular and we didn't recognize him. Do'h!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 28, 2008)

Just thought of another one. Kind of a long story to add on to my other post though. I met Michelle from *Straylight Run*. My friend got backstage passes at show (the used, love.)... And we were kind of standing around and this girl was like "wow, I love your makeup"...so I turn around and I was like "You're..you're...YOU WERE JUST ON STAGE! You're voice is AMAZING!" ( hi, i love them. and looked retarted). She laughed though, we were talking makeup..She was like "I have this fuscia mac pigment and I have no idea what to do with it"... Apparently the used walked right past me, like one of them walked into me..but I was too busy talking about makeup with Michelle to notice haha... It was so cute our hair was done the same way and she was so awesome.. I heart straylight run <3.


----------



## alehoney (Sep 28, 2008)

I meet Arnold Schwarzenegger at a basketball game


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_River Phoenix
Joaquin Phoenix - when he was known as Leaf (The Phoenix's lived in my hometown)
William H. Macy and Felicity Huffman
Stacy and Clinton from What Not To Wear
Isaac Mizrahi - seriously we would make the cutest couple
John Waters
Marily Manson - played pool with them and danced with his then GF at a bar in New Orleans before they were well known
Sister Hazel - long story
Morrissey - rushed the stage and got a hug from him. Awwww
Woody Harrelson and Michael J Fox - came to my high school Homecoming
Todd Galpin from The Hiss - used to acquaintances and I was in love with him
B52s - at a private meet and greet. They were all stuck up except Kate Pearson_

 
That's a great list!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Oct 1, 2008)

My friend is really close friends with Chris Brown.. that's the best I have. ha ha
My friend danced with Chris Brown at his dance studio before, during, and after he became famous. Chris Brown doesn't live in Atlanta any more though (I'm assuming he lives in L.A? I haven't asked), so they just talk on the phone and text now.. but when my friend told me I'm pretty sure my mouth fell open.  Chris Brown seems to have a good work ethic (always on point, amazing shows, dancing and singing is all there), and I admire that.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw steve-o at Outback steak house, we sat behind him and everytime he would talk I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 12, 2008)

I spotted one of Puffy's cronies outside Badboy Entertainment when I was visiting NY last Summer, so had my pic taken with him ...in hindsight I dunno why, he acted like an arrogant shit. I don't even know his name *rolls eyes* but I recognised him from the Making The Band series. 

Had my pic taken with Raheem DeVaughn in March this year after watching him perform in the Apple store in Soho, NY. He's got a very sexy aura about him when he sings, but he's teeny. I could have killed my boyf who decided to snap us when my mouth was in a weird position, whereas the pic _he_ had taken with him was perfect!


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2008)

Timbaland, Beyonce and Justin Timberlake all in May/June 2007


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Timbaland, Beyonce and Justin Timberlake all in May/June 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LUCKY!!!  I would love to meet Justin Timberlake!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I saw steve-o at Outback steak house, we sat behind him and everytime he would talk I couldn't stop laughing._

 
Jealous!! I love him. He cracks me up


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 14, 2008)

I just moved out to LA in May and I've seen my fair share of celebrities! My first celebrity siting was Ashley Olsen at a Coffee Bean on Sunset Blvd and then I met Dakota Fanning when she came into shop at the Jcrew store I work at! She is so polite! I also saw Bob Saget at a Deli in Studio City... still waiting to meet Justin Timberlake


----------



## aimee (Oct 15, 2008)

i met the backstreet boys (back when they were really famous here)
usher
the beatnutz guys


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 15, 2008)

katie price (aka jordan)


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 15, 2008)

People who I have shook hands with or spoken to! I will add more as I think of them...

Richard Dawkings- Pack leader of Atheism! Lol! Came to do a speech in my hometown and I got a book signed by him.

Steven Hawkins- Physicist
Aulthough he cant speak, I spoke to his daughter and was about 15cm from him. Hes awesome!

Jon Culshaw- Dead ringers (UK), Impersonator of Bush. Again at the Cheltenham literature festial, got him to sign a CD for me.

Patrick Stewart- Shakespeare in Stratford upon avon (Was in X men and Star Trek) Signed my program.

Prince Harry- My charity work, he came to visit the charity I work for! Shook his hand, hes got a good handshake.

David Cameron- In gloucestershire when the special needs schools were being closed he came in to stop it and I got to chat with him and be on TV. I dont personally like him and will not be voting for him... Aulthough he did a good job in keeping the schools open.

Ashling Fallon- My cousin! Shes a prodcuer at RTI (TV in Ireland Ashling Fallon)

Bill Clinton and his daughter- In Ceasers pallace 2001 Las Vegas*. 
*


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Wow you guys have met some real famous people.  I've met some canadian celebrities. Though The only super famous person I've met that I am pretty sure would be known by most, is Queen Elizabeth the IInd she was doing a tour of canada. I got prepped on proper etiquette like how to properly courtsey, how to address her etc etc  I was super nervous!  Not like we had an actual conversation beyond greetings and ceremony but it was super cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Wow, I'd say that meeting royalty is right up there with meeting celebs (well maybe even a bit higher)


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 15, 2008)

John Vesselly .. The guy from secondhand serenade .. rode on a roller coaster with him too <3


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 22, 2008)

Lenny Kravitz, Christina Aguilera, Will.I.AM and Fergie of B.E.P., Shemar Moore, Jill Scott (no photo), Danity Kane, Day 26, YouTube celeb Christine Gambito a.k.a. HappySlip. My hubby and I are concert freaks for those that don't know, lol. Will post pix soon


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 22, 2008)

I've met quite a few famous people, mainly because I was in a band and toured with a lot of them.
My Chemical Romance
New Found Glory
and Brand New just to name a few
I also dated a couple, mostly athletes or guys in bands though. My boyfriend also met Joe Biden last week.
I can't really think of everyone I've met off the top of my head, I'll have to make a list one day. haha


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

^I love Brand New


----------



## veilchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm getting sooo jealous of you all. I've never met a single celebrity in my whole life, not even a local one from Austria ...


----------



## MAC_Diva (Oct 22, 2008)

This is from a couple years ago, but i met Bowling For Soup. It was horrible.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 11, 2009)

Y'all ain't gon' buleeh dis....

I saw *Steve Wozniak* at the Cheesecake Factory yesterday.

IT WAS CRAZY! 

I guess after being on Dancing With The Stars, his body was deprived of the sweet deliciousness that is cheesecake. I don't blame him.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't met any *celebrities* like movies and shit, but I've met a ton of musicians from going to tons of shows and I used to work in a concert club a while back...

Andrew WK really IS the nicest person in the world. Before the show I was not a fan of his, but after you see him live I think it's pretty impossible not to love him.

Afroman...I have a pic of us chugging beer

The Bled and Saosin: took a couple of the Bled guys to a bar to shoot pool after a show, went back to the buses and proceeded to get hammered. They had this projector screen on a wall outside and we were making shadow puppets. Mostly dirty shadow puppets. I haven't laughed that hard very many times in my life.

cKy: paaaartied hard after a show. Chad Ginsburg is kind of a dick, Jess Margera is pretty sweet, and so is Deron Miller.

Evergreen Terrace: Fireball shots and whooped their drummer's ass in pool.

Randy Blythe from Lamb of God: He was amazing on stage, and he seemed pretty nice. But I only met him for a second.

Avenged Sevenfold: Before they were getting any radio play. The club was empty except me and other people who worked there and other bands. They were all very sweet and funny.

I'd loooove to meet Mike Patton!!!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 
_
Tony Parker
_

 

omg, I love Tony Parker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_River Phoenix
Joaquin Phoenix - when he was known as Leaf (The Phoenix's lived in my hometown)
William H. Macy and Felicity Huffman
Stacy and Clinton from What Not To Wear
Isaac Mizrahi - seriously we would make the cutest couple
John Waters
Marily Manson - played pool with them and danced with his then GF at a bar in New Orleans before they were well known
Sister Hazel - long story
Morrissey - rushed the stage and got a hug from him. Awwww
Woody Harrelson and Michael J Fox - came to my high school Homecoming
Todd Galpin from The Hiss - used to acquaintances and I was in love with him
B52s - at a private meet and greet. They were all stuck up except Kate Pearson_

 

thats a great list!!! I remember seeing Joaquin in Space Camp when I was little and seein his name as Leaf...then as an adult star when it changed to Joaquin, I was like, is that his brother? the same person???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Y'all ain't gon' buleeh dis....

I saw *Steve Wozniak* at the Cheesecake Factory yesterday.

IT WAS CRAZY! 

I guess after being on Dancing With The Stars, his body was deprived of the sweet deliciousness that is cheesecake. I don't blame him._

 

hhahahah. thats pretty cool.


So I havent met any one really, just a few random musicians at concerts and stuff but last yr at a hair show in chicago i met Ken Paves, Eva Longoria Parker and Jessica Simpsons hairstylist? He is super skinny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but really sweet and he noticed I waited for awhile to get his autograph so he grabbed my camera and took a pic of us together, then he chatted with me for a few about the show, and who i was interested in seeing, he was very nice!!!


----------



## Jade (Apr 11, 2009)

Jonathan Rhys Meyers...that's it


----------



## witch (Apr 12, 2009)

Gerard Way from MCR. Sweetest .Guy .Ever


----------



## User35 (Apr 12, 2009)

MR T  and Easy E when I was a kid..very nice and MR T seemed larger than life ( i was like 9 lol)

Terrance Howard...is a JERK...arrogant and rude
Robert Downey Jr. very charming! 
^^ they shot IronMan in my area.

Carey Hart at a motox, I didnt even know it was him at first, no one was mobbing him at all, just a really chill super normal guy. 

Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Kathleen Turner
Wendy O Williams ~ from the band the Plasmatics
Paulina Poriskova and Ric Ocasek
Nigella Lawson
Giada de Laurentiis
Gordon Ramsay

Lots of famous chefs cause I worked in the field.

But I've seen a lot of celebs, being in NY.

Katherine Hepburn ~ sat next to her at the movies!!!
Jack Klugman ~ Oscar from the Odd Couple
Robert DeNiro
Woody Allen
Frank Langella
Chris Noth
Julian Lennon
 Richard Belzer
Roger Daltrey
Laurence Fishburne 
Amy Irving
Sidney Poitier
Mariska Hargitay
 lots more I can't think of.


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Apr 12, 2009)

*I've SEEN a lot of celebs but never know what to say because a lot of times it when they're shopping and I don't wanna intrude or be a "groupie"
I seen Travis McCoy from Gym Class Heroes in Supreme in Downtown Manhattan
and recently I saw Lupe Fiasco shopping in Bape La =( really sad I didn't say anything I LOVE HIM!!
I saw Angela Simmons that day too (but who cares lol) my friend said what up to her like they were BFF's.
unfortunately I've only met/chilled with Tristan Wilds (from 90210) by deafult and i'm sure he wouldnt remember me huh? LOL but he was hella niceee, hopefully his career goes far!!*


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Gordon Ramsay

Lots of famous chefs cause I worked in the field._

 




JEALOUS!!! I love Gordon Ramsay. I wish I could go to cooking school and become amazing and then be on Hell's Kitchen so he could tell me I'm a donkey for burning the Beef Wellington. He'd love my risotto though, dammit!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SHEloveMACnGOLD* 

 
_*unfortunately I've only met/chilled with Tristan Wilds (from 90210) by deafult and i'm sure he wouldnt remember me huh? LOL but he was hella niceee, hopefully his career goes far!!*_

 
That boy deserves to be a star, he is absolutely magnificent. Glad to hear he's nice too!


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 12, 2009)

Pharrell! He sooo tiny and has the best complexion/cheekbones lol the man is beautiful!!! 

does anyone remember the group, ATL? met them too

UK ladies, you'll know Wiley, Kano, Nathan and Fundamental..
& if any of you listen to Niche/Baseline.. i've come across most of those 'artists' too

does the cast from Hollyoaks count?! Ha..


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not really 'met,' but I saw Britney Spears (and a small posse) at the airport in Tokyo! She looked really pretty in person.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 13, 2009)

When I was about 11, I stood thisclose to Cindy Crawford. She signed my Cosmo on her world tour


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_




JEALOUS!!! I love Gordon Ramsay. I wish I could go to cooking school and become amazing and then be on Hell's Kitchen so he could tell me I'm a donkey for burning the Beef Wellington. He'd love my risotto though, dammit!!_

 
he's actually really nice in person...


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 13, 2009)

Clay Aiken once took the same plane as I did from Boston.  He was alot shorter than I thought.  I also saw Patricia Heaton in a restaurant once.  Other than that, no one I have actually met.


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_That boy deserves to be a star, he is absolutely magnificent. Glad to hear he's nice too!_

 
*LOL. Yes very humble and he has a g/f unfortunately, I think their relationship is out in the open now too because I seen it on a gossip site!!! =( oh well atleast I know he isn't arrogant and deserves his fame =]*


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2009)

I turned down the chance to meet Rihanna and Jared Leto (on separate occasions!), does that count!

I've been to couple of premieres so saw a few celebs whilst in the screening and walked down the red carpet by Jude Law. 

Oh and have met Nicky Hayden a couple of times, and also Ronan Keating and Frankie Dettori briefly.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol... don't know if this one counts, but I met the ice skater Kristy Yamaguchi when I was about 4 years old, getting on a bus xD I loved her, she had some fitness video that I watched all the time. Looking back at it now it's sooo 90's, its hilarious...


----------



## User38 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have met many -- and none impressed me as much as Uma Thurman.  This woman was almost perfect.  The other female who I found absolutely beautiful is Scarlet Johanssen.  Many celebrities (male and female) are actually not beautiful but are quite photogenic


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 14, 2009)

my boyfriends old roommate from a few yrs ago is best friends with asher roth who is just becoming famous now he's def awesome i've met him/hung out with him maybe like 5 times?


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_
Katherine Hepburn ~ sat next to her at the movies!!!_

 
Wow, you have quite a list! I have to know, what movie were you guys watching?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Wow, you have quite a list! I have to know, what movie were you guys watching?_

 
The Cotton Club!


----------



## CherryAcid (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_MR T and Easy E when I was a kid..very nice and MR T seemed larger than life ( i was like 9 lol)

Terrance Howard...is a JERK...arrogant and rude
*Robert Downey Jr. very charming!* 
^^ they shot IronMan in my area.

Carey Hart at a motox, I didnt even know it was him at first, no one was mobbing him at all, just a really chill super normal guy. 

Thats all I can think of right now._

 
Soooooo jealous, i LOVE Robert Downey Jr!!!!!!  I have never heard anyone say anything negative about meeting him either so that makes me love him more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I havent met many celebrities;
Marilyn Manson in camden around 97-98-He was admiring my boots and said hi to my parents which was weird. Seemed fairly pleasant though i hear he has seriously gotten his head stuck his ass as of late.
John Lowery- I met him at a concert when he was in Marilyn Manson, i was talking to his tech and he came out and kissed me, and i mean KISSED me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The guys from Disturbed- they were singing some stuff and were very nice though David was such a ladies man!
Alan Shearer- Funny story actually, my friend and i were on a train sat in first class on our way to london and we were celebrating my birthday with champagne and we were very giggly.  Well my friend gets up to go to the loo and as she comes back shes trying to whipser something to me. I couldnt understand so i get up and go to the loo and i see Alan Shearer is sat right behind me grinning.  And as we leave the train he wishes me happy birthday and leaves.
Trevor Nelson- tiny guy
Judge Jules- such a rude demanding diva he demanded champagne and cranberry juice, we gave him the cheap stuff.
Bradley Walsh- I was on the tube to essex when he got on and sat opposite me, we acknowledged each other and share a smile.
My dad is a magician and has had several drinks with Derren Brown, Andy Nyman and the guys from the Real Hustle.


----------



## Fataliya (May 3, 2009)

Met a celeb? Nope.

But because of where I work, I've *seen* many celebs. Demi and Ashton (my favorites!!!), Paris Hilton, Kim Kardashian, Adam Sandler, Michael Jordan, and both football teams from the 2009 Superbowl.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 4, 2009)

I've met

Disturbed at the record signing, very nice guys!
Mastodon!! I just met them friday night after their concert!! My poor boyfriend was star struck
and Children of Bodem I met them after their concert and it was fairly intresting talking to a bunch of swedish guys you can't understand lol


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (May 4, 2009)

i met louis walsh at starbucks in dublin airport on friday morning, he was nice but wanted to go and drink his coffee


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 4, 2009)

I saw Jason Castro at a Starbucks [I live in the same city he lived/lives]


----------



## JillBug (May 5, 2009)

well my mom's friend works for teen magazine so 2 years ago she took me with her to the kids choice awards to help with press on the orange carpet, and i met a TON of celebs! my favorites were shia labeouf, zac efron & vanessa hudgens, hillary duff, jesse mccartey, chris brown, rev run and his family, and nelly!!

also, my mom's childhood friend married linda hogan's brother so the whole family was at the wedding. i am the same age as nick, and i was probably about 5 or 6 at the time. and since brooke, nick and i were really the only kids there we hung out together. i remember dancing with brooke then hiding under a table when nick was being mean. and we tried to catch the bouquet and were sad that we didn't so the bride gave us the centerpieces to take home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there have also been more, but nothing seems to jump out at me as being exciting.


----------



## JillBug (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_MR T  and Easy E when I was a kid..very nice and MR T seemed larger than life ( i was like 9 lol)

Terrance Howard...is a JERK...arrogant and rude
*Robert Downey Jr. very charming!*
^^ they shot IronMan in my area.

Carey Hart at a motox, I didnt even know it was him at first, no one was mobbing him at all, just a really chill super normal guy. 

Thats all I can think of right now._

 
i work at legoland, and this guy i work with was so excited that robert downey jr. was there and on one of the rides in my area. he said he was down to earth and didn't have a tour guide with him...waited in line with everyone else and everything!


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JillBug* 

 
_i work at legoland, and this guy i work with was so excited that robert downey jr. was there and on one of the rides in my area. he said he was down to earth and didn't have a tour guide with him...waited in line with everyone else and everything!_

 
But most importantly, did he have Indio with him? Jailbaaaait.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 17, 2009)

Surprisingly no... I've lived in the LA area for 14 years, and I lived in Malibu when I was going to Pepperdine. Celebrities actually went to school there and I still never met one! haha...


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 17, 2009)

I've met quite a few I've always had good experiences too-no meanies! LOL


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 17, 2009)

I've met Jared Leto @ a concert and a few of his band members.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 17, 2009)

Ya, I have met and/or seen quite a few... The nicest guy celebrity I met: Henry Winkler (ex-Fonzie from Happy Days). Nicest female celebrity: Mary Beth Evans (ex Kayla from Days of our Lives). Most stuck up/in their own little world: Barbara Streisand


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 1, 2009)

I met Incubus at their autograph signing.
Brandon Boyd is really intimidating person and really reserved, I felt like a douche asking for a handshake. A HANDSHAKE! LOL. Lame. But since I was ahead of my friends in the line and they were still talking to Brandon, I was standing in front of Jose and Chris alone and they started chatting me up. I didn't know the band well and I was 16 and shy, but they were INCREDIBLY nice (dunno about Brandon, lol) and funny. I wish I took a picture with them but we weren't allowed.

My friend managed to hussy our way to backstage to meet Sum 41. The lead singer is short - I was eye to eye with him and I'm 5'5. Everyone but Stevo was there and those dudes are tall! TALL! I had a picture but my stupid ex-friend's sister took it away from me because she didn't get to meet them. They were really nice and signed towels for us, haha. Hella random. They made my friend a shoe out of a towel because she lost it in a mosh pit earlier.

I've seen other celebs but never met them in person.

Ishe Smith from the Contender series (a boxing reality show, first season) use to call me often but meh. I'm no booty call.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 11, 2009)

The closest I've been to meeting a celeb was shaking President Obama's hand at a rally in VA last year (and I got my copy of his book signed!).

We had a concert on-campus and Lil Scrappy made his way over to our section and I got to touch him briefly, lol. 

I saw TI (and Tiny) in the Atlanta airport during a layover. He was standing right across the aisle from me in the terminal, but I was too shocked/scared to go over and say anything...plus Tiny was there, lol. 

I went to NY last year, and Kenan Thompson crossed the street to catch a cab (leaving the NBC studio) as SOON as my friend and I got in our cab. The same trip, Paula Abdul walked right past my friend and I in the middle of the day in Times Square. 

I saw Questlove and Black Thought (from a distance) at another Obama rally in VA late last year. Can't miss Questlove's afro with the pick! lol


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw Tommy Hilfiger even tho I didn't knowwho he was I was like 10
hmm 3 weeks ago I saw JoJo Simmons (Rev Run's son) when I was on Fulton St in Manhattan
SJP and Cynthia Nixon of course


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jun 25, 2009)

My Mom worked in the TV industry a few years ago so I met quite a few celebrities but she's met almost everyone you can imagine from Angelina Jolie, Tom Cruise, Tom Hanks, Nicole Kidman, ect.
Me I've met the whole cast of Buffy the Vampire Slayer (she worked on it) Angela Lansbery, she sang Beauty & the Beast to me when I was 3, Freddie Prince Jr., Katy Perry, Bill Clinton lol, damn my mind went blank on the rest.. lol
But since I moved to Texas, I havn't met anyone else :/


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 25, 2009)

I sorta new Sean Daley: aka Slug: aka the guy from atmosphere. He used to be at a lot of the same parties I used to go to. Very nice guy. He hit on me a couple times. Freaking intense guy, the kinda person that always had something interesting to talk about reguardless of how drunk he was. We weren't friends or anything but we ended up at the same parties and clubs a lot.

Oh and my friends husband met Robert Smith... and he threw up on him (to clarify, Robert Smith threw up on her husband)


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_My Mom worked in the TV industry a few years ago so I met quite a few celebrities but she's met almost everyone you can imagine from Angelina Jolie, Tom Cruise, Tom Hanks, Nicole Kidman, ect.
Me I've met the whole cast of Buffy the Vampire Slayer (she worked on it) Angela Lansbery, she sang Beauty & the Beast to me when I was 3, Freddie Prince Jr., Katy Perry, Bill Clinton lol, damn my mind went blank on the rest.. lol
But since I moved to Texas, I havn't met anyone else :/_

 
Did you meet Joss Whedon?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damn I love him (and thanks for dr. evil!)


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 25, 2009)

I met Clay Aiken a few years back. That's a pic of the two of us in my avatar.


----------



## krijsten (Jun 29, 2009)

I've met Joel Madden at West Edmonton Mall. He was just walking around and I was obsessed OBSESSED with Good Charlotte at the time ( I Even have GC dolls...) So i met him.

I also met The White Stripes.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_
My friend managed to hussy our way to backstage to meet Sum 41. The lead singer is short - I was eye to eye with him and I'm 5'5. Everyone but Stevo was there and those dudes are tall! TALL! I had a picture but my stupid ex-friend's sister took it away from me because she didn't get to meet them. They were really nice and signed towels for us, haha. Hella random. They made my friend a shoe out of a towel because she lost it in a mosh pit earlier.
._

 
I was waiting in line to see SUM 41 a long time ago( maybe 1999 I think?) and some random girl I didn't even know came up to my friend an I and said 
" Lets go backstage" and my friend and I were like "uhh ok" and we just walked backstage and there they were just standing around the stage setting up and they were totally cool ! they signed my purse (it was a plain canvas bag and all I had with me for them to sign) The lead singer is VERY short


----------



## Carolyn11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't met any celebrity yet but I did see some at the airport, does that count?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 17, 2009)

well, i've met Sean Paul!, Damian Marley, and Beenie Man! and ahhhhh Maxi Priest! I saw Bolt at a restaurant one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are all Jamaicans, so its not extreme luck or anything lol


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

Bolt the runner athlete from JA? That's my friend's cousin!!!!!!!

I saw Nigel Barker a couple of weeks ago! OMG he is FINE, so we can add him tomy list of celebs


----------



## User27 (Aug 16, 2009)

****


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

Same one...I met him over ten years ago...had no clue he was to be a star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...the since the Olympics spotted him at a restaurant...I had a groupie moment! lol lol lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Bolt the runner athlete from JA? That's my friend's cousin!!!!!!!

I saw Nigel Barker a couple of weeks ago! OMG he is FINE, so we can add him tomy list of celebs_


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 16, 2009)

I've met Zachary Quinto (from Heroes and Star Trek) and Zachary Levi twice (from Chuck). Zac Levi was also with his friend Joel David Moore. Also a bunch of baseball players but whether or not you're excited for me (I was!) depends on how much you care about baseball!


----------



## bethanie (Oct 21, 2009)

JLS
Katie Price
BGT Acts
Cheryl Cole
Simon Cowell
Eoghan Quigg
Boyzone (before Stephen died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Take that
Peter Andre


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 21, 2009)

I've met some country singers that I don't expect too many people to know who they are... Chris LeDoux and Pam Tillis.

Kevin of the Backstreet Boys grabbed my hand at a concert, does that count? LOL

I've met tons of people in punk bands/in that scene... Henry Rollins is really short but scary because he has muscles!  Fat Mike from NOFX, Good Charlotte, Bouncing Souls, The Ataris more time than I can count... so many more that I cannot remember.  I dunno, these people don't seem like celebrities to me because they tend to hang out and party with fans and be "normal."  It ususally doesn't take much to get close to them.

Alien Ant Farm...

That's all I can remember off the top of my head... there's been a lot of lesser knowns, like sitting in the same room with the guys that created Facebook, LOL.


----------



## Willa (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Kevin of the Backstreet Boys grabbed my hand at a concert, does that count? LOL_

 
I now hate you for life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw 16 concerts of the BSB, never got the chance to meet them... ¬¬
But, me and my sister ran into Brian last year, he was in the hallway of the venue... what was he doing there, dont know, but he was with 2 huge bodyguards and I ran into him when I turned the corner of the wall o_0

Me and my sister we like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












For 5 minutes


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I now hate you for life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw 16 concerts of the BSB, never got the chance to meet them... ¬¬
But, me and my sister ran into Brian last year, he was in the hallway of the venue... what was he doing there, dont know, but he was with 2 huge bodyguards and I ran into him when I turned the corner of the wall o_0

Me and my sister we like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












For 5 minutes_

 





 16 times?!  Damn!  Haha!

I've seen them 4 times... 1998, 1999, 2005, and 2008.  The 2008 concert I got kicked out of about 15 minutes into it by a roided up security guy that apparently has something against little skinny girls and their husbands... long story.  I was about 4 row so that was kinda sad.  In 2005 is when I touched Kevin, my friend and I ran up to the front row, security was really lax.  We should've stayed there, because about 30 seconds after we went back to our seats Nick walked over to where we were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was a teen I was such a huge fan... really bordering on an unhealthy obsession.  Now I look back and laugh, but I still enjoy catching their concerts every once and awhile for fun.


----------



## tdm (Oct 21, 2009)

I have met a few:

Tyson Beckford





Vivica Fox (I was afraid to touch her because my hands were freezing cold):





Ice Cube: I have a pic with him in King Magazine June 07 issue (although I have never seen it). I was told by a several "male" friends that I was in the magazine. I didn't believe until the 3rd person said I posed with Ice Cube. By this time, I couldn't find the magazine anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I met him at a party during NBA Allstar Weekend. I also met several other celebs, but I actually conversed with him. He is gorgeous in person, as on screen.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_well, i've met Sean Paul!, Damian Marley, and Beenie Man! and ahhhhh Maxi Priest! I saw Bolt at a restaurant one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are all Jamaicans, so its not extreme luck or anything lol_

 
Can't believe you went there.
Lol


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_I've met Zachary Quinto (from Heroes and Star Trek) !)_

 
OMG Zachary Quinto??? Im so obsessed with him. That's the man of dreams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was he like? Did he say hi to you? Omg I would've been so red in the face and speechless if I were to see him lol. Im so dying to meet him. 
I did go to a Britney Spears concert but it doesnt count cuz I didnt see her up close and Jordin Sparks too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway I hope to meet famous ppl some day especially Zachary I love him!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw Rachel Zoe at the MAC Pro store in West Hollywood. I'm not a "fan", I don't even like her style, but I recognized her. meh.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 22, 2009)

Do Katie Price and Peter Andre count? I'm guessing not!!


----------



## Sweetcrush80 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've met 
Andrew Mcmahon from jack's mannequin (Best ever!!)
Katy Perry
Jennifer Nettles from SugarLand 
Shinedown
Halestorm (They are the *Sweetest!!* )
and a few others i can't rember names of Bands that is!!..


Just wondering has anyone ever met Andrew McCarthy or Darren Hayes??  I would DIE if i met them!!!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i saw steve martin on set at pink panther 2!  he's real bald in real life, like i could see straight through his comb-over... weirdly enough you can't tell as much in the movie... huh...


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 9, 2009)

funny i hadn't met any real celebrities until i moved to california (figures) but so far i've only met 3.

ann b. davis (brady bunch maid!)

when i first moved here, i met seth green (mean!) & macaulay culkin at the same time @ the grove in l.a.  mila kunis & shannon elizabeth were there as well, but i didn't really care to meet them at the time.

i'd die to meet jared leto though.  i call him my husband.  haha

*edit:  i don't expect a whole lot of people to know who they are but i forgot that i had met all of 7 year bitch & also jessicka from jack off jill/scarling.  this was forever ago though!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 21, 2009)

Ermm...Flo-Rida lol

He came into my work two days in a row and his card was declined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahahaha, happens a lot though to US customers, not a big deal.
He was nice - gave me a nod the second day cuz he recognized me as helping him the day before. No photos - some girl rushed in afterwards though and asked for one lol.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I now hate you for life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw 16 concerts of the BSB, never got the chance to meet them... ¬¬
But, me and my sister ran into Brian last year, he was in the hallway of the venue... what was he doing there, dont know, but he was with 2 huge bodyguards and I ran into him when I turned the corner of the wall o_0

Me and my sister we like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












For 5 minutes_

 


lol, totally random, but Kevin walked past me last year on Queen Street East in Toronto - I stopped dead in my tracks and spun around like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol...but I was all by myself and didn't want to run after him like a creeper ahahahaha


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

If disney stars count as celebrities.
And Rikki Jai. Yeah hes not famous in america though.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_funny i hadn't met any real celebrities until i moved to california (figures) but so far i've only met 3.

ann b. davis (brady bunch maid!)

when i first moved here, i met seth green (mean!) & macaulay culkin at the same time @ the grove in l.a.  mila kunis & shannon elizabeth were there as well, but i didn't really care to meet them at the time.

i'd die to meet jared leto though.  i call him my husband.  haha

*edit:  i don't expect a whole lot of people to know who they are but i forgot that i had met all of 7 year bitch & also jessicka from jack off jill/scarling.  this was forever ago though!_

 
How was seth green mean?


----------



## revinn (Dec 27, 2009)

I was on a band trip to NYC/Boston in grade 12 and we went to the Empire State Building one day. Mariah Carey was visiting so the entire building was shut down to the public; we waited outside for an hour! When we finally got off the elevator on the top floor, my friend and I raced off. 

My dad (chaperone) and band teacher were behind us on the elevator, and apparently Mariah Carey was a foot in front of us waiting to get on the elevator! And we just ran past her..My dad got to meet her and shake her hand (he says she's so tiny in person). 

I'm not a fan, so I wasn't too upset at the missed opportunity, but I feel like an idiot for not noticing.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooo, I forgot... I met Hulk Hogan at a car show!  It was when his son was doing drifting, and their pit location was across from where my car was parked.  I couldn't spit any words out because I was too busy looking at how massive he was, but he called me baby doll, LOL


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 25, 2010)

My two both happened in Soho, other than seeing Wolf from the Gladiators in a panto.. 

I didn't actually MEET him, but I walked past and ignored Jerry Springer last summer. I didn't realise it was him until my Bf poked me in the arm and said "Omg, you held that down well" I hadn't noticed him at all. 

I was on my way to buy some cherry liquer in Chinatown, and had to wander through a couple of streets of soho en route and OMFG!!!! None other than my ultimate hero of all time Tom goddamn Baker strolls out of a bar (might have been strip joint) I RUN!!! I RAN SO HARD!!! Squealing "OMFG TOM BAKER!! My earliest memories are of you omfg!! Squeal!! burble burble" he even carries a pen for those occasions!!! :O

He responded "Yes yes dear girl", signed my train tickets, gave me a hug then made a quick exit. All the while my face was nothing but teeth and giggles!!! I actually feel really awesome just typing about it. 

It was pretty fucking awesome! I was shakey for the rest of the day!! My only regret is I didn't just act calm and ask to buy him a pint!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could have had a beer with His majesty Tom Baker, but I was such a stupid fangirl I blew it. lol

Oh, and I have shared a J with Dave Taylor from the James Taylor Quartet, but I have also helped him up off the floor after too many pills. We go to the same jazz club. LOL Jazz club. I can't believe I admitted that!!


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 27, 2010)

derp


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

I meet Nicolas Cage a few years back when I was shopping in Melbourne, he looked somewhat emaciated in person.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 4, 2010)

yes, i have.

1. PRESIDENT OBAMA 2x
2. Robert Deniro
3. Ted Kennedy
4. Mario
5. Juelz Santana
6. Fabolous
7. DJ Clue
8. Mc Steamy!!!!!!!!! 
9. DMC
10. Lucious Harris
11. Ice Tea
12.Joe
13. Kevin Jonas was 3 classes under me at EC - i'm embarrassed to say i went to school with a Jonas brother.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

I've met quite a few musicians, some really famous, some not so famous. They are all pretty cool. My favorite was Green Day. They are really nice guys.


The funniest one I didn't meet but walked by and then realized who it was afterwards. I was in San Diego walking out of a sushi place with my boyfriend and I noticed what I can only describe as an "army of skanks" walking towards me. It was like a really bad hair metal music video. 

Just a bunch of overly tanned girls with chunky blonde streaks in their hair and barely any clothing on. In the middle of them I finally noticed some guy with tattoos and I just walk pass. It then clicked in my head that it was Tommy Lee of Motley Crue because of the neck tattoo that I thought looked familar. I went online later on just to verify. A series of holy expletives then left my mouth.

My boyfriend saw Barbara Walters while he was eating lunch. He took a creeper picture of her on his cell phone.


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't exactly know if he's a CELEBRITY, but Mike Ness from the band Social Distortion tried to pick me up once. LOL It was like, 10 years ago. I'm old.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_I don't exactly know if he's a CELEBRITY, but Mike Ness from the band Social Distortion tried to pick me up once. LOL It was like, 10 years ago. I'm old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so jealous!

I love Mike Ness. He was one of my few "celebrity" crushes growing up...still kinda is.


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

I saw Rachel Bilson (from The OC) at the mall! I also went to an autograph signing for Ashlee Simpson when I use to like her. Sadly I smudged her autograph, boo


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 23, 2010)

Adriana Lima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Met her... best day of my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Alessandra Ambrosio (seen in person, didn't meet)
Tyra Banks (seen in person)
Heidi Klum (seen in person)
Gisele Bundchen (met, and then was no longer a fan. <_<)
Izabel Goulart (met her, she was nice.)
Karolina Kurkova (Met her, LOVE her. She's so sweet!)
Carrot Top (dude wears guyliner and is on steroids or somethin')
Dita Von Teese 
Seth Rogan (seen filming on set)
Paul Rudd (seen filming on set)


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 6, 2010)

I met Benji and Joel Madden back in 2003, I remember me and my friend being completely obsessed over Good Charlotte back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also met Bill Clinton a few years ago when he was here for a book signing


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 17, 2010)

Tim Gunn!!! He was doing some promo stuff for Liz Claiborne and his book in various department stores across the country. I got a signed copy of his book and a photo with him!


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Apr 4, 2010)

I met Benji & Joel from Good Charlotte haha a few years ago when they were actually semi popular. They had a show one night and earlier in the day they were shopping at the mall and were buying things in some Christian store and my friends and I talked to them for bit and Joel starting talking about Veggietales! haha hmmm?


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 29, 2010)

I met Queen Latifah back in 2002 when I used to work in the mall. She came in with 2-3 body guards and bought underwear and I was the one who rang her up. From what I remember she was very sweet and down to earth, but when other customers who were behind her in line noticed who it was and started to make a fuss, her security had to rush her out of the store.


----------

